# The Trillian Sub Ohm Tank



## Rob Fisher

The Trillian Sub Ohm Tank from Eden Mods in the UK. A good option for those that want to use commercial coils but want a high qulity tank.







High quality Sub Ohm tank that take the Aspire type coils... 

Here is a good review...

http://flavourchasers.com/atomizers/subtanks/the-eden-mods-trillium-subtank/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

cCells ride again! The Trillium takes cCells and other Aspire Atlantis coils!


----------



## Ryangriffon

Ordered mine the day it came out but still awaiting it's arrival. Can anyone give their thoughts on the Trillium vs the Kabuki?


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> The Trillian Sub Ohm Tank from Eden Mods in the UK. A good option for those that want to use commercial coils but want a high qulity tank.
> 
> View attachment 104219
> View attachment 104220
> View attachment 104221
> View attachment 104222
> 
> 
> High quality Sub Ohm tank that take the Aspire type coils...
> 
> Here is a good review...
> 
> http://flavourchasers.com/atomizers/subtanks/the-eden-mods-trillium-subtank/



Looks like a nice design. How many ml of juice does it hold uncle @Rob Fisher ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> Looks like a nice design. How many ml of juice does it hold uncle @Rob Fisher ?



A measly 2ml because it's TPD compliant! But so simple to fill to I can live with it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ryangriffon said:


> Ordered mine the day it came out but still awaiting it's arrival. Can anyone give their thoughts on the Trillium vs the Kabuki?



I doubt it... never seen a Kabuki in SA ever...


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> A measly 2ml because it's TPD compliant! But so simple to fill to I can live with it.



And ccells are a bit thirsty so a bottle of juice close by at all times is a must.

Is there any improvement in flavour uncle Rob on this tank using ccells vs the old Vaporresso tanks?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> And ccells are a bit thirsty so a bottle of juice close by at all times is a must.
> 
> Is there any improvement in flavour uncle Rob on this tank using ccells vs the old Vaporresso tanks?



I'm afraid I'm so used to my RTA's with Fused Claptons and Royal wick that these commercial coils don't really cut it anymore. But the cCells need a bit of juice through them to really perform so I will keep going...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ryangriffon

Rob Fisher said:


> I doubt it... never seen a Kabuki in SA ever...


Mine will be arriving soon!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ryangriffon said:


> Mine will be arriving soon!



Kewl! Looking forward to your report back on it!


----------



## Ryangriffon

@Rob Fisher will definanely report back...But I am relying on USPS and Royal Mail to get them here so please don't hold your breath! Hopefully chat again soon when they're in hand...


----------



## Strontium

Ccell coils? So we can be sure it will have meh flavour n burn out in a day.
Sorry, but those things suck.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Strontium said:


> Ccell coils? So we can be sure it will have meh flavour n burn out in a day.
> Sorry, but those things suck.



Nope they work pretty well for me. I have stock of the one's with the bigger juice holes and black orings. As commercial calls go they are pretty good. But my RTA's give them a carrot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Strontium said:


> Ccell coils? So we can be sure it will have meh flavour n burn out in a day.
> Sorry, but those things suck.



That may have been your experience @Strontium 

I have used the CCells in my Target tank with great effect 
Got probably more than 40 tankfuls on each of several coils
And the flavour for me on the fruity menthol juices was damn good actually

Maybe you had dud coils?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Strontium

I used the ones with red rings and the ones with black rings and the both were incredibly crap.

I figured that maybe I got a duff batch but nope bought second batch n got the same result.


----------



## Silver

Strontium said:


> I used the ones with red rings and the ones with black rings and the both were incredibly crap.
> 
> I figured that maybe I got a duff batch but nope bought second batch n got the same result.



Strange. I suppose that is the weird thing with commercial coils. Inconsistency. I also only had two batches.


----------

